

Google Vietnam Is Hacked by Lizard Squad - scapbi
https://www.tinhte.vn/threads/www-google-com-vn-da-bi-hack.2428504/

======
TrainedMonkey
This is apparently the proof, not sure if legit:
[https://photo.tinhte.vn/store/2015/02/2953907_Screen_Shot_20...](https://photo.tinhte.vn/store/2015/02/2953907_Screen_Shot_2015-02-23_at_12.18.18_PM.png)

------
tathastu
It seems the attack was on an ISP's DNS server rather than Google.

